# المرأة الحكيمة.!!



## candy shop (25 يناير 2009)

المرأة الحكيمة - لكى تكون ناجحة كزوجة - ينبغى ان تعرف نفسية الرجل وعقليته ، لكى تدرك كيف تتعامل معه.
تحادثه بمعلومات تشبعه. ولكن لا تتعالى عليه بمعلوماتها ، حتى لا تخدش كبرياءه كرجل! حقاً, ينبغى ان يبعد الرجل عن الكبرياء.
ولكن بطبيعته لا يحب أن تقوده المرأة! ويصر باستمرار على عبارة " الرجل رأس المرأة" (1كو 3:11) (أف 5: 23،22)
والمرأة الحكيمة تحفظ لرجلها كرامته...
فى مجال الحق يمكن أن تقنعه، ولكن لا تشعره بأنها تقوده!
وفى حالة ضيقه تحتمله، ولا تزيده ضيقاً على ضيق.. وتقدر ظروفه الخارجية، وتحاول أن تخفف عنه على قدر الإمكان. إن كان يناسبه الصمت تصمت، وإن كان يناسبه الضحك تضحك. وإن كان مستعداً للحوار تحاوره.
إن كانت بينهما مودة وثقة، سيصارحها الرجل بما يتعبه.وإن لم توجد هذة المودة، تحاول هى أن توجدها. وفى جو المودة والثقة، توجد الصراحة التى يحلان بها مشاكلهما. وتحاول المرأة أن تكون لزوجها "معيناً نظيره" كما قال الكتاب (تك 18:2)
ففى أى الأمور تكون "معيناً نظيره"
ليس فقط فى إدارة المنزل ، وفى تربية الأولاد. بل أيضاً فى أمور عديدة: فى ضيقه النفسى ، وفى مشاكله الإجتماعية والشخصية. وإن كانت المرأة على جانب من الذكاء والحكمة,يمكن أن تتدخل فى حياته بعمق، وتقدم له الرأى السديد. المهم أنها تدرس نفسيته، وتكسب ثقته، وتعرف متى تعملوا ايه وبهذا تقيم توازناً بين الحب والكرامة فى حياتهما.
فلا الحب يضيع الكرامة، باسم الدالة. ولا الكرامة تضيع الحب، حرصاً على الاحترام المطلوب.
إنما يمكن أن تعامله بحب عميق، وفى نفس الوقت باحترام شديد. ولا تفقد احترامها له باسم الدالة وإزالة الكلفة بينهما...
انا لا أنصح مطلقاً بإزالة الكلفة تماماً، بحيث يفد الزجان احترام كل منهما للآخر ، برفع الكلفة بينهما!! فليبقَ الاحترام قائم، فهو سياج منيع يحفظ العلاقات الزوجية بغير إنهيار . وليكن كل منهما حريصاً على مشاعر الآخر، يدقق فى كل كلمة يقولها ولا يخطئ
المصدر : كتاب الأسرة الروحية السعيدة لسيدنا البابا الصفحات 68، 69 ،


منقول والنعمه​


----------



## loay alkldine (25 يناير 2009)

*شكراا عل الموضوع الرائع ست كاندي*
*فعلا المرأه الحكيمه ...*
 تحفظ لرجلها كرامته...
*ربنا يباركك      سلام المسح*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2009)

*شكرا اخت كاندي عالموضوع المهم
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## Ferrari (25 يناير 2009)

شكراً يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل

الرب يباركِك

​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2009)

شكراا على الموضوع الرائع 

حكيمة وفاضلة

ربنا يباركك كاندي

سلام المسيح


----------



## مرينا (27 يناير 2009)

بجد موضوع جميل
 جدا شكرا


----------



## وليم تل (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

loay alkldine قال:


> *شكراا عل الموضوع الرائع ست كاندي*
> 
> *فعلا المرأه الحكيمه ...*
> تحفظ لرجلها كرامته...
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا اخت كاندي عالموضوع المهم​*
> 
> *الرب يكون معك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا رانا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> شكراً يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> الرب يباركِك​



ميرسى لزوقك يا فرارى 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> حكيمة وفاضلة
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

مرينا قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل
> جدا شكرا


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2009)

_الرب يحفظ قداسه البابا ويحافظ عليكى
للموضوع الرائع بل أكثر من الروعه
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## amad_almalk (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _الرب يحفظ قداسه البابا ويحافظ عليكى​_
> _للموضوع الرائع بل أكثر من الروعه_
> 
> _شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (31 يناير 2009)

_



وفى حالة ضيقه تحتمله، ولا تزيده ضيقاً على ضيق..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
تسلم ايدك كاندى
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## العجايبي (31 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع فى غاية الاهمية_
> _تسلم ايدك كاندى_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


 
شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 فبراير 2009)

تسلم اديكي يا كاندي موضوع جميل جدا" ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> تسلم اديكي يا كاندي موضوع جميل جدا" ربنا يباركك


 
شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا جريس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2009)

*مرسي كتير كاندي 

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكي على الموضوع الرااااااااائع يا قمر
ربنا يبارك تعبكِ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2009)

كالعاده موضوعك أكثر من رائع أم النور تباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي كتير كاندي​*
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا ليكي على الموضوع الرااااااااائع يا قمر​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبكِ​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> كالعاده موضوعك أكثر من رائع أم النور تباركك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى 


موضوع راااااائع جداااا كالعادة


ربنا بفرح قلبك​*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى ​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع راااااائع جداااا كالعادة*​
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك  الراااااااائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

